# What's the best intake?



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't decide what is the best and I haven't heard anyone say "this one is the ****!" I'm looking at the Carbonio, P-Flow, and ABD's CAI. ABD's looks the best and most legit but the P-Flow is on a nice sale right now. I also like the looks of the carbon fiber under the hood. My main concern is HP though.
Please post your opinion:


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: What's the best intake? (twoteks)*

HP gains between the intakes are minimal, if any. MAYBE an additional 1-2HP for cold air vs. short ram, which is nothing you will actually feel.
I had a CAI, but ended up switching to Neuspeed's P-Flo because I didn't like the idea of my filter sitting so low in the bumper.
Basically, it comes down to the looks, whether you want short ram or cold air, and what you want to pay.


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I have the Carbonio and couple that with the c2 upgrade it was a whole different ball game. The Carbonio I've had zero problems and it works like a charm.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: (fdub15)*

i have the BSH cai and paired with C2 93 oct. tune and the car now feels so much better and more fun to drive. but honestly the cai vs short ram theres really no diff in HP and the cai isn't that bad unless you drive through flooded roads but who does that


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (pennsydubbin)*

I live on a road that floods easily and its country roads so theres no other way around it. So getting a short ram was well worth it to me.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: What's the best intake? (twoteks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twoteks* »_I can't decide what is the best and I haven't heard anyone say "this one is the ****!" I'm looking at the Carbonio, P-Flow, and ABD's CAI. ABD's looks the best and most legit but the P-Flow is on a nice sale right now. I also like the looks of the carbon fiber under the hood. My main concern is HP though.
Please post your opinion:

Carbonio Cold Air Intake is by far the best intake for the 2.5. This darn thing shockingly makes your stock car sound beefy'er. Throw on a testpipe (10-15 whp), custom 2.5" catback (15-20hp), C2 Chip (+12hp) and it will sound like a monster. You'll get around - or + 200hp! <--- I have all these for sale minus the chip, PM me for prices if you may be interested. *FYI*: No engine codes on any of these, I have passed all emissions and inspections w/ flying colors.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: What's the best intake? (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_
Carbonio Cold Air Intake is by far the best intake for the 2.5. This darn thing shockingly makes your stock car sound beefy'er. Throw on a testpipe (10-15 whp), custom 2.5" catback (15-20hp), C2 Chip (+12hp) and it will sound like a monster. You'll get around - or + 200hp! <--- I have all these for sale minus the chip, PM me for prices if you may be interested. *FYI*: No engine codes on any of these, I have passed all emissions and inspections w/ flying colors.

I understand you are trying to sell stuff, but don't mis-represent the HP gains. You know that there is no way you got 200Hp from those mods.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: What's the best intake? (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_
I understand you are trying to sell stuff, but don't mis-represent the HP gains. You know that there is no way you got 200Hp from those mods.

Someone can't read. -->

_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_
- or + 200hp! 

It's called an average, every car varies.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: What's the best intake? (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_
Someone can't read. -->
It's called an average, every car varies.

Show me a car with those mods that brakes 190HP let alone 200...


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: What's the best intake? (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_
Show me a car with those mods that brakes 190HP let alone 200...
















Somone one still doesn't understand *-* & average







Feel to contact and argue w/ the manufactures about hp averages. 
*EDIT*: I'm sure you know already 06 & 07 came w/ 150hp stock since you own one. So, i now understand why you think it may be hard to achieve - or + 200hp, but the late 08's & above came w/ 170hp stock, which makes it a little more achievable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Which do you have "twoteks" ?



_Modified by ThEnergizer at 2:50 AM 3-26-2010_


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: What's the best intake? (twoteks)*

So basically, Im sure you've had your question answered, but this is my opinion. Get which one YOU like the best. I have the ABD pipe and love it. But that's not to say that mine is better than the carbonio or BSH. Everyone loves what they get because i cost them a few hundred dollars. Same thing goes for tunes. I have Unitronic stage 1 software and it really livened up my car. But so does every other tune from what I've been told. Honestly, get the CAI that YOU like, is readily and easily available to YOU, and that YOU will be happy with in the end in your engine bay. Cause in the end, it's your car, not vortex's.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

*Re: What's the best intake? (lessthanalex)*

Assuming you're running an '08, here's my suggestions.
If you want a short ram (for reasons others have pointed out, filter sits too low on CAI and easier to change SRI filter), a Neuspeed P-Flo and a MAF insert.
As for a CAI, this is based off of what I've been told by Josh at NLS. BSH developed theirs with C2 so it's the only one that doesn't get a CEL without the need of some sort of insert. Carbonio's come with a ring insert or you can make an insert or buy one to accommodate other CAIs. Based off of that, I'd go with a BSH if I were getting a CAI.
Of course, most flashes can take care of the intake CEL (which is a vacuum leak which isn't there) but you can get a non-intake flash with a BSH.
So, in all, personal preference. BSH, or any other intake and an insert.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: What's the best intake? (b1aCkDeA7h)*

sorry, BUT no one has 190 or 200 with na bolts on's...yet
you won't break 180whp on a 170 or 150 motor, sorry
we have installed many differnt cai's best one we found is the BSH. fits nice, works great, air pump tubes fit mint, unlike others. and NO cel!! thats a big deal! BSH worked hard on getting (i believe) the only cai that does not throw a cel.
either way, matching a bsh intake with c2 flash is your best bet hands down. we have BOTH in stock







for maf and mafless car







and can flash C2 as well.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: What's the best intake? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
you won't break 180whp on a 170 or 150 motor, sorry

Of course, i was averaging HP not WHP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: What's the best intake? (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_
Somone one still doesn't understand *-* & average







Feel to contact and argue w/ the manufactures about hp averages. 
*EDIT*: I'm sure you know already 06 & 07 came w/ 150hp stock since you own one. So, i now understand why you think it may be hard to achieve - or + 200hp, but the late 08's & above came w/ 170hp stock, which makes it a little more achievable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Which do you have "twoteks" ?

_Modified by ThEnergizer at 2:50 AM 3-26-2010_

Man, you really don't know what you are talking about. But as you can see I have both an 07 2.5 and an 08 2.5. So yes, I know the stock Crank HP differences. Now that someone has backed me up you change your story to crank HP numbers? 
To the OP, any intake you get will yield roughly the same gains. If you are trying to gain monster HP from an intake, not gonna happen. If you like CF, then Carbonio is the way to go.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: What's the best intake? (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_
Man, you really don't know what you are talking about. But as you can see I have both an 07 2.5 and an 08 2.5. So yes, I know the stock Crank HP differences. Now that someone has backed me up you change your story to crank HP numbers? 

My story hasn't change once bud. Go back and read. It states clearly -or+ *hp*. You've been served, and I'm done bickering w/ an eskomo.







Adios Amigo!


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: What's the best intake? (ThEnergizer)*

That's funny you guys are arguing and have almost the same name. Anyways, I have an
'08 and I know I'm not going to yield more than the 5-7 whp that a few
companies claim they produce. I was just wondering I there was an overall preferance with this motor. The P-Flow is on sale for $215 right now so I might scoop that. I like the looks of ABD and Carbonio but unless I find a good deal on one, I'll save the $85 and put it towards my exhaust and header. Thanks gentlemen. All helpful comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: What's the best intake? (twoteks)*

keep in mind.....nearly all intakes get a cel. bsh does not. and the only way to "fix" the cel is to get a flash


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

I love my BSH.


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: What's the best intake? (twoteks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twoteks* »_The P-Flow is on sale for $215 right now so I might scoop that. 

If you do decide on the P-flo, check out this link.
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...10.99
$199.98 + shipping. This is where I got mine. I THINK it's around $215 after shipping but not 100%.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: What's the best intake? (ENRGZR)*

didn't want to start this dreaded question again. but since you have BOTH and 07 and 08, unlike most people who talk about this topic, can you honestly feel the difference in HP between the two. sorry i asked but i had to


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: What's the best intake? (pennsydubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pennsydubbin* »_didn't want to start this dreaded question again. but since you have BOTH and 07 and 08, unlike most people who talk about this topic, can you honestly feel the difference in HP between the two. sorry i asked but i had to









not enough to matter... Both ran within 1/10th of a sec in the quarter...


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: What's the best intake? (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_
C2 Chip (+12hp) 






























Im guessing this imaginary c2 chip you had roars just like the imaginary apr chip you told everyone you had? ROFL










_Modified by VR6VDub172 at 6:50 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: What's the best intake? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_keep in mind.....nearly all intakes get a cel. bsh does not. and the only way to "fix" the cel is to get a flash

2009+ 2.5 engines don't get CEL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

*Re: What's the best intake? (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_
2009+ 2.5 engines don't get CEL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


You lucky people with your MAPs.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: What's the best intake? (b1aCkDeA7h)*

It looks like BSH may be the most popular. I saw it's on sale for $230 right now.


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: What's the best intake? (lessthanalex)*

I'll second ABD. Great sound. I think it's louder than most. I also agree it is all preference. Do research. I know it's harder to pass insepection with the ABD than other unless you get a flash. Then I had no problems. I didn't get the carbono because it looks tacky IMO. Plus I have had bad experiences with APR sales men. Good luck. 
Also when calculating hp gains you don't just add the gains they say. Most those gains are from stock to that part and hp gains doesn't add up perfect. If you have a test pipe you may only gain 2 hp from getting a cat back because you already have a high flow system. So I agree with ENGZR on that one. Also there is one guy who
has 197bhp NA I believe. I saw in in the highest WHP thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackstone3 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: What's the best intake? (Jettakid18)*

i got thr neuspeed p-flo. and when you get around 3000rpm it roars!!! i love it and have never had a CEL on except if bolts were a lil loose. which was once or twice. no MAF either


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

had a P-Flow and have the BSH. BSH is much better! P-Flow might throw a CEL too..


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: What's the best intake? (b1aCkDeA7h)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b1aCkDeA7h* »_
You lucky people with your MAPs.

They get MAPs, but we get ECU flashes. I like our end of the deal better.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: What's the best intake? (twoteks)*

Not sure if there is really a "best" intake. I love my p-flow, because you can feel the difference and no cel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: What's the best intake? (twoteks)*

I have a VF cai and I like it. At first it did throw a cel but I got rid of the cel with a maf insert from 20squared tuning. As far as its location, I like my air filter sitting lower because it stays away from the engine heat (it also comes with a heat shield) so more cold air can flow into the engine. It seems that I’m the only one in this forum with a VF cai.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: What's the best intake? (mkv1003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkv1003* »_
They get MAPs, but we get ECU flashes. I like our end of the deal better.

Until we MAP folks get ECU flashes too, at least.








I love my BSH, no dyno figures to support gains but I can tell you that I feel a harder pull and a nice sound and plus they're on sale for $230 shipped right now.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I've got a BSH, Love it. Wouldn't trade it in for ANYTHING. No codes, no problems, No chip tuning to "patch" the issue needed.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

For the people with the CAIs without the software tune, do you have a rev-hang after releasing the throttle on WOT? Mine was annoying but made some shifts a bit "softer".


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What's the best intake? (twoteks)*

I had the Carbonio and took it off for the BSH. Both were CEL free. But what pissed me off about the Carbonio is it cracked. The Carbon fiber was really thin where it went into the throttle body and it split. And it looked like crap with all those hose clamps on it. Save up some extra money and go with the BSH. It'll be worth it in the long run.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_For the people with the CAIs without the software tune, do you have a rev-hang after releasing the throttle on WOT? Mine was annoying but made some shifts a bit "softer".

Curious about this as well


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

Will a CAI or RAI void your warranty?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_Will a CAI or RAI void your warranty?

short answer, no...
google Magnusson Moss Act


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mac dre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mac dre* »_
Curious about this as well

just an intake won't kill the REV-hang.... may feel a bit quicker responce but its still there...bad.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

I have APR flash 93 octane, and now I am going to put a short ram.
Is it going to run lean in "open loop"? I mean, will be necessary to reflash, giving more fuel?


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
just an intake won't kill the REV-hang.... may feel a bit quicker responce but its still there...bad.

When I had my CAI before I got flashed I actually felt like the rev-hang got worse due to the intake.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkv1003* »_
When I had my CAI before I got flashed I actually felt like the rev-hang got worse due to the intake.


This was more of what I was expecting.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*

We offer a very unique intake in terms of design and output. Thank you to everyone who suggested it as the best.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

So I bought a BSH today and it should be here on Monday. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twoteks)*

congrats, you will love it. BSH makes a top notch product...


----------



## ashley_2.5L (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zurique* »_I have a VF cai and I like it. At first it did throw a cel but I got rid of the cel with a maf insert from 20squared tuning. As far as its location, I like my air filter sitting lower because it stays away from the engine heat (it also comes with a heat shield) so more cold air can flow into the engine. It seems that I’m the only one in this forum with a VF cai.


I also have a VF engineering CAI and love it. Mine's hasn't thrown a CEL yet, but its only been on for a few weeks. I've noticed that my car has a bit more pull since I've put on the intake. And the sound isn't bad either.








Congrats on getting the BSH though. I've heard it and it sounds pretty good.










_Modified by ashley_2.5L at 2:17 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twoteks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twoteks* »_So I bought a BSH today and it should be here on Monday. Thanks for all the input!










Nice. It really is the best that's out there. Before it gets there, so your not scrambling last second, make sure you have the right torx bit to take the maf sensor out of the housing. They are the tamper proof torx. I simply cut a notch in mine and used a flathead screw driver because I was too lazy to take a ride out to the store.


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

Thanks for the tip! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twoteks)*

No problem.


----------

